
Breaching the Secure Area in Airports - phsr
http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2010/01/breaching_the_s.html
======
viraptor
Airports are very interesting places lately... Schneier mentions the different
layout that involves screening at the gates - I've seen that one and I'm not a
fan. If you want to leave to the toilet, you have to be screened again, which
is a bit annoying, since you usually realise you need to go, after you sit
down for a moment ;) Also it seems the planes are delayed more often, because
people will stay outside of the gate area for as long as possible (there is
nothing to do once you go inside).

OTOH screening rules can give you some nice bonuses if you know the airport
well enough. I use a trick to get through my usual airport faster - print the
ticket myself with the barcode in low quality, so that it cannot be read by
the scanner (150dpi gives it a nice blur). Then I get sent to reprint it at
any desk and go back into the priority queue to the security - saves me ~15min
of waiting every time. All airports I've seen will put you back into priority
queues if there was anything wrong "on their side".

Maybe some people find themselves in wrong places by trying to game the system
in a similar way?

